

An example of Apple's latest Web2.0 app: Gallery viewer (best gallery so far?!) - nickb
http://gallery.mac.com/emily_parker#gallery

======
dawie
Looks nice, clean and simple. Its slow as hell though...

~~~
nickb
That link is getting passed all around. I think there's a reason why it's so
slow :(

------
mynameishere
Right mouse button doesn't work = Worst gallery so far.

